# Bridgestone Turanza Update



## captaintruckee (Dec 31, 2006)

First, I want to thank everyone who reads and posts helpful information on this forum. With out all of you I would not have been directed to the Turanza service bulletin and my dealer would not have told me either. So here is the link again for anyone who is having problems with this tire.

http://www.bmwtis.com/tsb/bulletins/bulletin_graphic_temp/B360606g.htm

Over the summer I took our '07 328xi in because of the abnormal wear and tire noise on the Turanzas. They replaced them at a prorated cost (ended up being about $340) because we had almost 19k on them. I would have purchased them at the tire rack, but the cost and hassle did not justify that (I hate giving the Reno, NV dealer any business unless I have to).

They were replaced with the same tire (I was told that Bridgestone had a bad batch on the previous tires). So I said ok fine (what choice did I have).

Well, I went back after 14K on the next set of "improved" Turanzas. Same loud noise and abnormal wear. Dealer said it was out of balance and charged my wife $60 for balancing . Well that didn't fix it of course. So it went back in and the service rep. wanted to due the same thing as the first time.. prorate them and replace them. I blew a gasket to say the least. Between my claims of fraud, and threat to go to the Better Business Bureau, they refunded the $60 balancing fee which I requested and said they would talk to BMWNA regarding a resolution. That was over a week ago and still no reply.

So before I get on the phone to follow up and get my blood pressure good and high, has anyone had any real resolution regarding these obviously defective tires? What was the resolution and how did you go about getting it?

At 30K I would not have minded replacing the tires as that is getting up there in mileage. But at 19K and still having to pay over $300 and then having them fail again at 14k on new ones.. well that is simply unacceptable.

Thanks in advance for any new information!


----------



## ronaries (Feb 9, 2008)

*turanza EL42 tires*

I have these tires on my 2005 Acura TL. If it is of any interest, there is a wealth of information - and complaints - about this tire on the acura tl board of edmunds. 
Many acura owners specified the Michelin Pilots as anupgrade alternative to the turanza's once the problems became known (unfortunately, I didn't know about this then!). 
The problem was worst witht the 2004 cars - later, Bridgestone claims they modified the tire and the problems diminished. The problem which I have experienced with the acura tires are poor treadware and the sensation of a loss of grip or wandering occasionally.
Several original owners were able to get replacement of their tires free from Bridgestone. information on this is on the website referenced.
Good luck.


----------



## equ (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry but that's the campaign... I think offering 50% off for 10k to 20k is fair. If you don't want these tires, put other ones on. Getting the balance fee back is fine but asking for more... Think of all the people (and they are there) who threw out their turanzas before the campaign came out. SOL, they didn't get a single cent.

I bought my 330xi when it just got a new set at 15k (at 50% off). Now at 20k, things are jolly. If it wears out by 30k, then I'll just get a set of pirelli, b-stone or g-year non-rfts. :dunno:


----------



## captaintruckee (Dec 31, 2006)

The sad fact is that these same tires are 1/4 the cost if purchased through tire rack as compared to the dealer.

Anyhow, they ended up replacing the second set for no charge. So for about $400 we are on our 3rd set of Turanzas at almost 40K and have almost a new set of tires at the moment. Im happy to pay for prorated mileage, but when they replace one crappy tire set with the same crappy tire set and charge me for an obviosly defective tire I have an issue. Took some serius threats to get satisfaction.


----------



## alexbeemer (Sep 8, 2008)

*Tire wear and noise - service bulletin*

I am very grateful to previous posters as well.

My Bridgestone Runflat Turanzas started making noise months ago at about 15K;
I thought it was my new hearing aids !

Just made a service visit and was shown bald shoulders on a couple of tires and
bad wear on others, dealer plans to sell me Continentals.

I will show him the service bulletin tomorrow and let y'all know how it turns out.

Thanks, Alex in VA


----------

